

Unexpected Marketing (or The Power of Enjoy your Workplace) - juanpablo
http://blog.fastcompany.com/experts/rweston/2007/07/careers_if_only_you_could_work.html

======
davidw
Sheesh, I'm getting old:-( I watched the video and wondered if any grownups
work there.

------
juanpablo
_Look ma, no cubicles!_

